# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > سبعة دقائق >  >  الحلقة الثالثة من برنامج سبعة دقائق

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تتشرف مؤسسة حياة القلوب ، بالمواصلة معكم في برنامج سبعة دقائق 
وتتمني لكم الفائدة 
هذه الحلقة بعنوان 
الحب والمتعة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هناك ثلاثة اسباب للمتعة :اولا : المتعة بتوقع حصول محبوبدي ممكن اشرحها ليكم بي انو في واحد متوقع انو بكرة حتصل حاجة حلوة ( عرسو بكرة )بتضحكو عجبتكم ديطيب الحالة البكون فيها الزول كيف ؟؟؟؟عرفتو الحاصل ، فممكن من شدة الفرح والمتعة ما ينومتاني بتضحكويلا نشوف نماذجمحمد الفاتح كان بحب فتح القسطنطينية شديد لانو سمع حديث نبوي يقول : ( نعم الجيش جيشها ونعم الامير اميرها ) ، وحبو دا ( توقعو لفتح القسطنطينية )  السهل ليهو التحديات والصعوبات التي كان يلاقيها ، وكمان اصحابو لاحظو حبو دا فكان الواحد فيهم لمن يكون عندو موضوع مهم ببدا كلامو بالقسطنطينية ( ناس مصالح هههههههه )كرستوفر كلومبس : كان بحب انو يكتشف حتات ما وصل واحد قبليهو ، فركب علي سفينة وتوجه في مجهول البحر ، وكان كلما تضعف عزيمة اصحابه معهم يثبتهم ويقوي من عزائمهم كونهم اول من سيطأ الارض الجديدة هم وسيذكرهم التاريخ بالعظماء الذين اكتشو ارضا جديدة لا يعرفها احد قبلهم
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ثانيا : المتعة بموصل يوصل الي محبوب :وهنا بتختلف من الاولي انك وصلت لي طريق بوصلك لي محبوب مثلا : العاوز يعرس ( اوعكم تضحكو ) العاوز يعرس لمن يوصل لمعلومة انها متدينة بمستوي عالي وبارة بوالديها خاصة امها الاتوفت كانت توصيها علي اخوتها من شدة برها بها وعلاقتها بجيرانها حلوة وكذلك اهلها واخوانها وانو ما مخطوبة وما مرتبطة يااااااااااااااه ( دا كلو فيها وما مرتبطة ) هنا بديك دافع انك تتقدم لي قدام ، واتقدمت وسالو منك واعطوك موافقة مبدئية المهم في الموضوع انك تستمتع بكل موصل يوصلك للمحبوب ( الزواج ) 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ثالثا : المتعة بحصول محبوب

هنا باتمام الزواج والحمد لله ( طبعا هنا ما بقدر اوريكم كيف المتعة هنا فكلكم عارفين )

هههههههههه

تاني بتضحكو
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الفرق بين دافع الالم ودافع المتعة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*·      الفرق الاول : انه دافع الالم لحظي بانه ينتهي بانتهاء العقوبة التي اوقعتها علي نفسك او علي غيرك ، اما دافع المتعة فهو مستمر ( مثلا تسليم وسام الانجاز من رئيس الجمهورية وسلامك عليهو متعتو تستمر معك مدي الحياة ، الا اذا خلعوهو ذي مبارك هههههههههه )·      الفرق الثاني : دافع الالم عشان يؤدي الغرض منه لابد من زيادته ، بمعني اذا طالب اخطأ وعوقب بثلاثة جلدات ، ووقع في نفس الخطا مرة اخري لابد من زيادة العقوبة له حتي تؤدي الغرض منها ) ، اما دافع المتعة فيزيد بشكل تلقائي ، ولا يحتاج لتأكيد .
·      الفرق الثالث : دافع الالم فعال لترك فعل خطأ ، اما دافع المتعة فهو فعال للحاجات الصاح
فلا يعقل ان تكون داير بتك تلبس الحجاب وتقول ليها من الاول اذا ما لبستي الحجاب بدقك معقولة دي
فاشرح لها الحجاب ومميزاته ( ذلك ادني ان يعرفن فلا يؤذين ) ، وغيرها من المحفزات ولكن اذا لم تلتزم فلا بد من الالم 
والعكس بالعكس ولد جنو سكر وخمرة ما ممكن تطبب عليهو
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ماذا نستفيد من هذه الفكرة

· استمتع بالتوقع للوصول لمحبوباتك : فتوقع حصول المحبوب احيانا يكون احلي من الوصول للمحبوب ذاته ، شوف مجنون ليلي لمن جاتو ليلي بتونس معاها زييييييين ( الحضور وام تي ان عارفيين )

والله شطااااااااار


المهم قام صاحبنا سرح


قامت دقتو وكسرتو كسير السواد وقالت ليهو الكضاب دا قام قال ليها ما سرحت منك الا فيك !


فكان بحب خيال ليلي اجمل من ليلي ذاتها لمن جات 


( يعرفوهو مجنون كيف )

· قسم طريقك الي مراحل وخطوات صغيرة واستمتع بالنجاح في كل خطوة

مثلا : هدفك تكون دكتور في مجالك 


مراحل : بكالريوس ، دبلوم عالي ، ماجستير ، دكتوراة


تجزئة : اربعة سنوات ، سنة ، سنة ، اربعة سنين


تجزئة اكثر دقة : 8 فصول ، فصلين ، فصلين ، خطة + الفصول + الدكتور المشرف


تجزئة اكثر دقة : محاضرات ومذاكرة وامتحانات ، بحث ودراسة حالة


بس لازم تحتفل بكل مرحلة نجاح ، ولو حاجة بسيطة مثلا بتحب شيكولاتة بتحبها شديد فكل ما تحقق انجاز اشتريها واستمتع بيها ( حبة حبة )


كذلك ينطبق هذا علي الاشياء الصغيرة ، مثلا حفظت سورة متوسطة مثلا ، حفظت جزء عم 
استمتع بالوصول لمحبوباتك : ودي عاوزة ليها احتفاااااااااال كبيييييييير
.. تم بحمد الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا سلام عليك ياخي ...

منكم نتعلم ونستفيد ... وفي إنتظار الحلقة المقبلة من سبع دقائق ...

ألف شكر يا غالي ...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا اخي عبد العزيز 24 علي المرور 
ونتشرف بوجودك معنا في الحلقة القادمة
                        	*

----------

